# Returning to riding!



## A-LJLB (30 June 2016)

Hi all,

I have decided to return to riding after a pretty long break. I am 19 years old, and had ridden from the age of 11 until I was around 14 and a half. 

I would have returned sooner, if it wasn't for a traffic accident nearly two years ago which left me with a badly broken leg. However, three operations later and 21 months later I have been told that my leg is pretty much healed!

I'm planning on going to university in september 2017, and so have around a year to get back into riding and *progress as much as possible!
*
I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations as to how often I should ride - whether it be 3 times a week, more, less? I'm planning on riding at Chibley Farm Stud in Hitchin. Also looking perhaps some reassurance as despite the excitement, I am nervous to start again and see how much I have forgotten, particularly after my accident!

Thank you all so much!


----------



## View (30 June 2016)

Welcome.

Sorry to hear about your accident, please do let your instructor know about this so that they can take it into account when working with you.

Firstly, honestly - you haven't had that long out of the saddle (my break was 30 years).

As with everything though, build up gradually.  Personally, I think heading straight back into 3 times a week is asking for trouble.  See how you feel the day after your first ride and then book your next session.  Remember that rest and recovery is essential to build up your riding fitness again.

Good luck, and enjoy yourself.


----------



## A-LJLB (30 June 2016)

View said:



			Welcome.

Sorry to hear about your accident, please do let your instructor know about this so that they can take it into account when working with you.

Firstly, honestly - you haven't had that long out of the saddle (my break was 30 years).

As with everything though, build up gradually.  Personally, I think heading straight back into 3 times a week is asking for trouble.  See how you feel the day after your first ride and then book your next session.  Remember that rest and recovery is essential to build up your riding fitness again.

Good luck, and enjoy yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for your reply!

Accidents happen, I got through it and I'm not going to let it hold me back anymore! 

I agree it hasn't been too long, hence why I'm wanting to get back into it ASAP! Thank you for your advice, I agree it'll be best to build it up, so I'll take it a lesson at a time and then maybe do more as and when I feel it would be beneficial and I feel I'm ready.


----------



## View (30 June 2016)

A-LJLB said:



			Accidents happen, I got through it and I'm not going to let it hold me back anymore!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed they do 

I'm currently sidelined due to a fractured ankle (fortunately a straightforward one as these things go).  Four weeks down, another four weeks to go before I can get back on a horse.


----------



## A-LJLB (30 June 2016)

View said:



			Indeed they do 

I'm currently sidelined due to a fractured ankle (fortunately a straightforward one as these things go).  Four weeks down, another four weeks to go before I can get back on a horse.
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh, I'm sorry to hear that.
I bet you can't wait to get back in the saddle! I hope everything heals well for you


----------



## Damnation (1 July 2016)

Yep, what View said - in view of your leg I would take it slow at first and do once a week initially and guage how the leg feels. It may need quite a bit of building up muscle and strength wise and 3 times a week may prove a bit too much at first. Aim for 3 times a week but listen to your body!

Good luck


----------



## A-LJLB (1 July 2016)

Damnation said:



			Yep, what View said - in view of your leg I would take it slow at first and do once a week initially and guage how the leg feels. It may need quite a bit of building up muscle and strength wise and 3 times a week may prove a bit too much at first. Aim for 3 times a week but listen to your body!

Good luck 

Click to expand...

Yeah, I have a year before university and even then I'll continue with riding so I have plenty of time. I'd just like to get to the point where I can ride as much as I want, finances permitting! Thank you for your help


----------

